# Bike Rack Hazard Warning Sign



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Can someone help please.

With regard to the Cycle Rack Hazard Sign. There are two available, one in a hard plastic and one in refective aluminium.

One outlet has told me either are accepted in Italy, the other outlet stated the Aluminium sign in compulsory in Italy or risk an on the spot fine.

With advice is correct ?. I must add, on the Aluminium sign, ( and both types are manufactured by Fiamma ) it is printed "compulsory in Italy"

Thanks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have ya tried searching on here cos to be honest this question comes up at least once an hour well go on then once in a while!

Its the Aluminium one btw!

Greenie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think i've ever heard about anyone getting 'done' for not having the correct sign (i used the old plastic one with the red reflectors for years) but the 'official' one is the alluminium one without the reflectors, so if you are buying for the first time, get the aluminium one. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Can't be certain and never used our plastic one in Italy, but a couple of years ago when we were toying with the idea of driving through Italy we found a website that said they had to be aluminium. Remember because we remarked how much more expensive the aluminium signs were than the plastic, and that only Fiamma (an Italian company) manufactured them - hmmm! However, can't remember which website it was, and of course it could have been an Italian website with shares in Fiamma 8O :twisted: :twisted: 

Mrs D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

....and did you also know that there is a specific way that the sign has to be displayed? Ie, stripes pointing down to the offside of the country you are travelling in.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-588444.html#588444

Haven't heard of anyone getting 'done' for that either, so not worth getting hung up about.

Full of useless info moi :roll:

Pete


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Just had four weeks in Italy and I bought the cheaper plastic sign with the reflectors.

I know that it's not strictly legal but the aluminium one is very expensive and everyone I talk too, who also had the plastic one, told me that they'd had no problems.

Many of the Italian motor-homers had non-legal reflector-boards and I suspect that the police have better things to do than prosecute motorists over something so trivial.

Please don't sue me though if you take the cheaper one and get booked!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have used a cheap plastic one for many years in Italy and no one has ever commented.

This year, in May, we were in a big camping shop and asked about the law regarding these boards.

I posted what we had found out on MHF but, basically, the important thing is not the material from which it is made but its reflective powers.

The aluminium ones have reflective stripes, the plastic ones have painted red stripes and SHOULD, _but don't always_ have 4 plastic reflecting disks in the 4 corners. Either of these is legal. No reflective stripes or disks=not legal.

As others have said however, it does not seem to be a big deal and we have seen vans with purple striped backboards, no backboards and homemade painted backboards.

That said, we replaced our battered very old Fiamma plastic- painted-but-without-reflective-disks one with a new aluminium with reflective stripes one.

G


----------

